# NTs: Quirks and oddities



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

Do you have any defining quirks or eccentric habits? For me, I have, as long as I've remembered have shaked whilst sitting on my chair because the rocking motion helps me concentrate. It's gotten so 'bad', that people have mistaked me for being stressed or panicking whilst I do this in exams.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

If I am using a public computer, I can't use the keyboard/keypad without systematically disinfecting it.
Yes, people think I am odd for this.

When eating, I like to eat from Tupperware. The odd times I would eat at my parents house as a "family," I often got in trouble for drinking from my thermal Starbucks cup. In sort: I like to drink from one object only, and eat from one object. Again, people think I am odd.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I will listen to the same song on a repeating loop for hours. And then when I get tired of it, I'll switch to another song and do the same thing.


----------



## DrJakeyll (Nov 11, 2012)

Sort of like that, I lean FORWARD on the front legs of my chair. The infinitesimal challenge of constant balance somehow sharpens my mind in class.

Oh I also knock my pencil back and forth between my ring finger and thumb, grasping it betwixt (yeah, you heard me right) my index and middle. Idk why, it's just soothing for some reason.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l enjoy laying my face upon my refrigerator.


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

Having Asperger's (professionally diagnosed, not oh I took some internet test and now I can use this to justify being a dick to people) leads to a lot of fun quirks.

I refer to myself as "we" in speech a lot. I do not have dissociative identity disorder. I will also sometimes use words in ways which have nothing to do with their definitions -- as an example, I will often call something "immense" when "awesome" or "impressive" would be a lot more accurate.
I am always fiddling with things. My girlfriend gave me a ring with a middle section that spins and I basically wear it and spin this ring all the time. I am almost always shuffling poker chips when on the computer.
For a period I wore almost nothing but tie-dye shirts. I still wear them sometimes, but not every day.
I have two modes of looking at people when talking: not at all, or honorary INTJ deathstare. (P/J is my least defined function so I mean) No medium.
I always run down stairs. I usually take stairs two at a time when walking up them. This has gotten some odd looks from people at work.

Shoot, there's tons more of these I have. I'll make a follow-up post once I think of more.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I also have this weird fascination with sand. I actually have collected sand from various parts of the world. I like playing with it, I enjoy the smell of it especially - my favourite has to be this Hawaiin sand I have. I assume it's the combination the salt.


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

If I am cuddling or holding hands with a boyfriend or my daughter I will inevitably feel their radial and/or brachial pulses. I am seldom aware that I am doing it unless someone points it out.

When I can't get to sleep because I can't stop ruminating. I count up in prime numbers as high as I can go to take my mind off whatever I am obsessing about.

I know a lot of people do this, but I'm a nail biter. I am usually completely unaware when I am biting them, but my finger nails are always short and I NEVER clip them. Don't know why. I am not a nervous person and I am pretty sure I don't have OCD.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I make random noises for no apparent reasons at random times.


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

I also love the smell of the subway, train tracks, salty sand. I love the smell of air conditioning, and the smell that usually emits from inside walls.


----------



## kissy2490 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have creative conversations with myself. But I guess you might just call that crazy


----------



## Elrohir (Mar 9, 2013)

Totally the chair rocking thing, I CANT STOP DOING IT!! And I really cant concentrate if there isn anything to play with in my fingers, absolutly horrible in computerclasses because you cant rock computer chairs and theres nothing to play with >_>


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

RandomNote said:


> I make random noises for no apparent reasons at random times.


Alot of INTPs I know do this, my local INTP does duck noises.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

kissy2490 said:


> I have creative conversations with myself. But I guess you might just call that crazy


As sad as this sounds,I admit that when I feel lonely and cannot be bothered to find people, I sometimes imagine having a debate or explaining something out load. Its a good way to relieve my internal energy when it has built up.


----------



## Maximus Deus (Jun 8, 2013)

I can't fully concentrate or try to solve a problem if I don't have a small object to play with between my fingers.

Also, I've had this habit of sitting like L from Death Note whenever I'm reading, or on the computer - since I was young.


----------



## Weaselz (May 9, 2013)

When working out problems, I'll talk out what I'm thinking, even if it's only fractions of sentences. It ends up sounding like gibberish, or drunken mumbling, and this has gotten me quite a few weird looks from people! :laughing:

I have a terribly short attention span as well, so if I'm attempting to do something, like, let's say taking out the garbage, I'll turn it into a little song, and narrate my actions, thoughts, and feelings, so I don't...forget. :blushed: People have called this cute.....I just make a really weird face back - not cute anymore!!

Apparently I'm constantly resembling "The Thinker" everywhere I go. I'm not sure if this is even odd, but that's what I have been told...

Oh, and if you ever want to win a staring contest, dogs are pretty easy opponents.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

Weaselz said:


> When working out problems, I'll talk out what I'm thinking, even if it's only fractions of sentences. It ends up sounding like gibberish, or drunken mumbling, and this has gotten me quite a few weird looks from people! :laughing:
> 
> I have a terribly short attention span as well, so if I'm attempting to do something, like, let's say taking out the garbage, I'll turn it into a little song, and narrate my actions, thoughts, and feelings, so I don't...forget. :blushed: People have called this cute.....I just make a really weird face back - not cute anymore!!
> 
> ...


 What a glorious avatar :shocked:


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

I always need to have something in my hands to fiddle with, otherwise I can't concentrate on anything. I also bite my cuticles for some reason, and often have to stop myself or they would be bleeding all time. Hmm..., I have a small chip in one of my front teeth and I often find myself feeling it with my tongue. 

Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## TinyTacos (Feb 20, 2013)

I talk with myself a lot. Sometimes when I'm trying to figure something out, I'll type as if I'm having a conversation with another person.


----------



## xrypto (Jul 2, 2013)

I need something to play with like a pen to keep my hands occupied.
I talk to myself to figure things out.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

I will pull and twist my bottom lip with my fingers while thinking or concentrating. Apparently I tap my right foot when I need to talk about something, which would explain why my foot taps a lot late at night.. My heart is usually pounding when I make or receive a phone call.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I suppose a peculiar thing I do is when I'm at the grocery store, I will always sort/categorize all items from cart to belt. Other people stare, so I know that it's not the norm. lol

Also, when I was working an event, I had an ENTP engineer come up to me to tell me that I do my work "scientifically". He was referring to how I go about my work systematically. I tend to be that way in everything I do as soon as I know what I'm doing.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure if it has anything to do with being NT, but I am an absolutely pathetic liar. I don't know if I don't understand the principles of lying or what the deal is, but no one ever believes the ones I tell. Small lies, big lies, white lies. I can't tell a convincing lie to save my life. I've learned to just tell the truth boldly, cause 95% of the lies I've told get sniffed out instantly.


----------



## Avidya (Oct 12, 2013)

I shake my legs when standing, I shake my legs when sitting, I'm shaking my foot right now.. while laying on a bed and typing.

Lip biting, joint cracking, pretending I'm being recorded when I cook (while home alone), zoning out a lot, punching walls when angry, touching objects at the store because it feels nice. When I'm bored or uninterested in school I start cleaning the content of my pencil-case, I make weird facial expressions when I look at myself in the mirror.


----------

